# Scar Revision of Abdomen



## sjmccarl52 (May 16, 2012)

I need to precert a procedure and cannot find the CPT code.  The procedure is for scar revision of abdomen.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## koatsj (May 16, 2012)

Look at CPT codes 13100-13102~~repair-complex.


----------

